# help!!



## kirstyn (Jan 27, 2009)

we have a 2 year old golden retriever, names roux. he is a beautiful blonde who smiles all the time. just very recently, he has gotten very agressive. he growls, and has bitten my dad a few times. we are very worried.......does anyone know why he is doing this or have any advice? please please please!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The first thing you should do is have him in to the vet for an exam. Thyroid deficiency, lymes infection, or some other illness could be contributing to his behaviour.

What were the circumstances of his biting?


----------



## kirstyn (Jan 27, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> The first thing you should do is have him in to the vet for an exam. Thyroid deficiency, lymes infection, or some other illness could be contributing to his behaviour.
> 
> What were the circumstances of his biting?


well, hes fine for about 30 seconds, outside the fence petting him, he smiles and is fine, then all of a sudden, he starts growling & tries to bite. i dont even go in the back yard bc im scared of him. lastnight, my dad went out with him nad he bit his arm, he has bit him 2 or 3 times before, and we do believe that he came from a puppy mill, and we think this might be the problem. we dont want to put him down, but i think thats the only thing that we will be able to do, we dont want to put anyone else in danger


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

You said he was 2 years old? has he done this from the start or is it only recently? How long have you had him?


Sorry, just re read your thread... recently started... I would definitely take him to the vets for a check up. has he got any hidden injuries perhaps and when you pet him it is hurting?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tell us a bit more about Roux. Is he an outdoor dog? What was he like as a baby?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That is strange if he's fine and then just starts growling when you pet him. Does he get tense or show other body language? Is he an outside dog or inside? What is his normal routine...I mean what kind of interaction does your Golden have with his "people". Does he get walks or playtime on a regular basis? Who is his normal "caregiver" meaning the person who feeds, walks and plays with him?

Sorrya bout the 100 questions, but the more we know, the better we have an idea of what the underlying problem my be.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please contact a Golden Retriever Rescue.. do not put him down. he deserves a 2nd chance.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What do you mean by smiling?


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Debles said:


> Please contact a Golden Retriever Rescue.. do not put him down. he deserves a 2nd chance.



If the dog is truly aggressive, I don't think a rescue group will take the dog.

Pat


----------



## slechner (Sep 5, 2008)

I would try to contact a behaviourist like Bark Busters. My dog has been a challenge so far. He is nine months old and bit my husband Christmas Day, although in fairness to the dog, he was sleeping and my eight year old nephew accidentally stepped on him and startled him. Just the same, Bark Busters has come over once and it helped alot. They are coming again tomorrow night as he is back to his old tricks somewhat but still lots of improvement.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kirstyn*

Kirstyn has email. Can somebody email her and tell her not to put him down.
There is a rescue called ThirdTyme in Ohio that takes dogs that have bitten.
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH437.html


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

*Get thee to a vet!*

First off a vet visit to discuss the aggression is necessary. Then ask the vet for a referral to a veterinary behaviorist! Please do not use Barkbusters, they are a franchise business, this puppy need highly qualified professional help!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Kirstyn has email. Can somebody email her and tell her not to put him down.
> There is a rescue called ThirdTyme in Ohio that takes dogs that have bitten.
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH437.html


Okay, I dont want to come off as callus here, but a dog with a histroy of biting (not this dog in particular but any dog)... why should it be somebody else's problem? Just keep passing the buck, all the while the dog is a threat. The dog will go to a rescue and likely bite again and again and again. What if the next time its a small child? THIS is why there are breed specific bans. The dogs routinely get "2nd chances" and they are a danger to society and the very breed(s) they possess. I'm sorry, but I dont agree with that. Its happened in Ontario already with "pit bulls". Goldens aren't pit bulls, but if they will ban one breed, what makes you think any other breed isn't at risk. They are not doing the dogs any favours. I dont necessarily think the dog should be distroyed, but I certainly dont think passing it off to somebody else is a good idea.

Now, as for this dog, I agree with having a vet look him over. It could be a host of many different things. Is he neutred? If not, that would be my first order of business. From there, I'm sorry, but I haven't any other advice. I hope it turns out well though. BJ


----------



## kirstyn (Jan 27, 2009)

sorry guys, thanks so much for all the replies! and im sorry i am just now getting back to them. roux is an outside dog. we havent gotten him fixed bc of the chance that we might breed him. he does like to hump, and this biting thing just started. the only thing we can think of is that he might have gotten bitten by something outside, he is current on all his shots. this last time, he bit my dad when my dad went outside to play & feed him. we know this isnt normal behavior, and dont want to put him down, but we arent really sure what else to do.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

When we had an agressive dog years ago, I was advised that if we re-homed our dog and he injured another person while in the care of the new owner, we could be legally liable. 

As a starting point, I would contact a qualified behaviorist. Let them observe you and your dog and help you sort out the facts. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

kirstyn said:


> sorry guys, thanks so much for all the replies! and im sorry i am just now getting back to them. roux is an outside dog. we havent gotten him fixed bc of the chance that we might breed him. he does like to hump, and this biting thing just started. the only thing we can think of is that he might have gotten bitten by something outside, he is current on all his shots. this last time, he bit my dad when my dad went outside to play & feed him. we know this isnt normal behavior, and dont want to put him down, but we arent really sure what else to do.


 Oh Boy! If this dog has aggression issues please do not even consider breeding him. Where are you located? (country etc). Please take him to a vet before even considering putting him down.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

As has been said...get the boy to the vet...
Just because he is current on all his shots doesnt mean he cant contract diseases that cause pain (for instance tick borne diseases). 
He could have ear infections, tooth or gum pain, hip or elbow pain - or other conditions like thyroid disease that can cause behavior problems.
Some of these conditions are easy and cheap to heal. Some are not.
But if pain is causing behavioral changes, he deserves to be pain free and given a chance to work on his behavior with a behaviorist.

If you think he was a puppy mill dog...he really shouldn't be bred. Breeding should be done to improve the breed and bring out its best qualities. Puppy mills dont have a reputation for breeding for sound physical or behavioral qualities.


----------



## kirstyn (Jan 27, 2009)

again, thanks so much for all the replies......ive been doing some research on rescue shelters, and all i have seen dont take aggresive dogs. believe you me, no one in my family wants to put him down, and nor do we want to put anyone else in danger. there is a mobile vet here, in lafayette, la and i think we have them scheduled to come tomorrow and check on him. thanks again for all the helpful advice & i hope we can come up with a better solution for roux!!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I would definitely have him neutered. You dont want to breed anything but the most tempermentally sound dogs, and a golden that has bitten people is not tempermentally sound. Not only that, but hormones could be contributing to his behaviour. As hard as it might be for you, you really need to make the decision of whether you want him as a loving pet or not and put his needs ahead of your desire to use him for breeding. I really think that would make a big difference in his behaviour, but the call is not mine to make. But also realize that until now, you've been "lucky" in the sense that its only been family members that he's bitten. Heaven forbid he bites somebody that decides to sue. Good luck with the vet and I hope they can give you some insight to what is happening. BJ


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

fostermom said:


> What do you mean by smiling?


I still would like to know what you mean by smiling. Literally or figuratively?


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, I'll defer to others more wise than myself. Our trainer says not to "profile" by breed as she was once very seriously injured by a Goldie. It's hard for me to imagine as I adore and trust our little Maggie, but I trust our trainer's experience and knowledge.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Did you buy him from a Petstore? Then he most likely is from a Puppymill. Yes since they don't care about health of their dogs it could be that they bred 2 dogs that had poor Temperment. How old is he now? I would get him neutered? Is he protective( teritorial) of his backyard? As an outside Dog he might now have a close relation ship with your family and maybe sees you as an intruder of his turf?
I think getting him checked out is a good idea and then training might do him some good to learn new behaviors (using his brains) and learning to follow and take directions from people. 
All the best,


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Since he is an outside dog, I am glad you are talking to a vet. I'm glad he's up on his shots, but regardless.....

Does your Golden spend time with your Dad each day? I'm trying to get an idea of how he views your Dad.

As far as breeding, please don't. Alot of people (me included) buy Goldens because they are considered good withchildren. It would be very grave if one of your puppies from this dog did serious damage to a child.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Roux is certainly a handsome doggie. I enjoyed your album.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

kirstyn said:


> sorry guys, thanks so much for all the replies! and im sorry i am just now getting back to them. roux is an outside dog. we havent gotten him fixed bc of the chance that we might breed him. he does like to hump, and this biting thing just started. the only thing we can think of is that he might have gotten bitten by something outside, he is current on all his shots. this last time, he bit my dad when my dad went outside to play & feed him. we know this isnt normal behavior, and dont want to put him down, but we arent really sure what else to do.


I have to reply to this. Why is Roux an outside dog? No golden should be outside only dog. I have had a lot of experience with outside only dogs as a pet sitter. I no longer take care of outside only dogs because they are totally unmanageable. They are craving human companionship and have not been taught how to behave around humans. Dogs are pack animals and need companionship. We humans are their pack members. 

When a dog is outside by its self they don't get to learn how to interact with humans the way they should. 

Pretend you are outside of the house and aren't allowed to participate with the rest of the family. Each day is the same as the last day. The only time you see someone is when they come out to feed and play with you, then you are left alone again when they go inside. 

Now look at a dog that has been treated as a member of the family. This dog is inside at night and sleeping by your bed. He/she is able to eat inside, have people pet and love him, and learns the necessary behavior to become a wonderful family member.

Now which dog would you want to be. 

Pat


----------



## kirstyn (Jan 27, 2009)

when you pet him, he smiles, literally smiles. i had no idea dogs did this, but ive seen online and in books that they do. its really cute. our sole intentions were not to get him to breed, we wanted a golden. my aunt has 2 and they are wonderful dogs. and now that my sisters an i were older (im the baby & im 24) we got roux as a christmas present for my parents. at first my dad wasnt too sure, but within minutes, you could see how much my dad loves him. we all do, even my 2 year old daughter keagyn. we just dont want anyone else to be put in any kind of danger if he bites again. we are looking into all possible options, & like i said, of all the rescues ive seen, none take dogs that bite. we will have a vet check him over, and then go from there. ive been so worried about him all week long, so scared and sad. it breaks my heart


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

What are the exact circumstances of the bites? Is it after your Dad has put down the food? Is your Dad playing with him at the time? Has he broken the skin? It could be a number of things including resource guarding (which is reasonably easy to resolve if you are committed to it), playing too rough.

I agree that neutering this dog is a good idea, since ANY aggression toward humans or dogs is not in keeping with the breed standard and neutering along with training can change his behavior. And I also strongly that the dog should not be an outside dog.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

kirstyn said:


> when you pet him, he smiles, literally smiles. i had no idea dogs did this, but ive seen online and in books that they do. its really cute. our sole intentions were not to get him to breed, we wanted a golden. my aunt has 2 and they are wonderful dogs. and now that my sisters an i were older (im the baby & im 24) we got roux as a christmas present for my parents. at first my dad wasnt too sure, but within minutes, you could see how much my dad loves him. we all do, even my 2 year old daughter keagyn. we just dont want anyone else to be put in any kind of danger if he bites again. we are looking into all possible options, & like i said, of all the rescues ive seen, none take dogs that bite. we will have a vet check him over, and then go from there. ive been so worried about him all week long, so scared and sad. it breaks my heart


I have two thoughts. One is that you might be totally misreading his "smile" and he is actually warning that he is going to bite by lifting his lip. The other thought is that most dogs who actually do "smile" are very submissive, sometimes fearful dogs. It could be that he is trying to appease your dad and when your dad doesn't back off, he is responding by biting. Did he break the skin when he bit?


----------



## kirstyn (Jan 27, 2009)

no he smiles, like when you pull the corners of your lips back, without your teeth. he does it when we are rubbing his belly and petting behind his ears, this biting thing is something that just started. yes his did break the skin. we have a vet coming to the hosue on monday afternoon to do some blood work & do a physical exam. so hopefully its something that can be fixed


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Selli-Belle said:


> First off a vet visit to discuss the aggression is necessary. Then ask the vet for a referral to a veterinary behaviorist! Please do not use Barkbusters, they are a franchise business, this puppy need highly qualified professional help!


Hi...I must disagree with your assessment of BarkBusters. While it's true that they allow trainers to become franchise owners of their own BarkBusters I have found them to be a wonderful resource and very well qualified. I have recommended them to friends as well as my vet thinks very highly of them. While also true that the franchise is only as good as the trainer who has a particular area, I wouldn't dismiss them as an option out of hand.


----------

